# Glock frame modifications



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Added a beaver tail and reduced grip size on my Glock 23


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Pics would be nice if you have any available to post.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's strange; when I first viewed this post, I think there WAS a photo of his gun.

Maybe photo hosting problems?

Too bad, it was a nice rig.


----------

